# Up to date cost of being able to live in Malysia



## vitp4145 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I have read almost all the threads/posts here concerning Malaysia, and I am rather hoping for some advice on current living costs.

After 30-odd years teaching in the UK, the Middle-East and the Far-East, I am looking for somewhere quiet and inexpensive in Malaysia to retire to.

I would be looking to rent a place with one or two bedrooms, air-con, etc, that is safe and would enable me to live life at a more leisurly pace and devote some time to my own interests.

In considering the MM2H program, I can meet the financial requirements for the fixed deposit of RM150,000, but my teacher's pension would be about GBP700 a month ($1,100).

Would that be enough to live comfortably? By that I mean paying rent, utilities, food, modest entertainment, sat TV, internet and the like? (I would not plan to run a car).

Thanks in advance to anyone who can advise me on this.


----------



## cooljewel (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi vit,

Malaysia is unfortunately getting quite expensive in the bigger cities, nonetheless many MM2H folks from the UK seem to be heading to the smaller town where rentals and food is cheaper.

The seaside town of Port Dickson where I still have a home is becoming a hot favourite. Your US$1K will get you about RM3,300 per month..not much, but enough to get a small rental town house inte outskirts of Port Dickson or similar and run a motorbike as transport. Eating a meal in a village stall will set you back about US$3.00 per meal. Sattelite TV about US$30 per month after initial set up, adsl internet about US$30 per month and you can get prepaid phone cards for mobiles which is quite cheap. Utilities will set u back about US$50 per month all in since we dont need to heat up homes here. Fishing, cycling, sailing and kayaking is free if u have the equipment. Golf a little more expensive, if you play frequently its best to join a club. badminton is quite easily accessible, tennis only at clubs or colleges. so in a nutshell...US$1K per monthis ok if you are thrifty....US$3K will be comfortable, and allow you to travel comfortably.


----------

